
Hundreds of Bounty Hunters Had Access to AT&T, TMobile, and Sprint Location Data - NN88
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/43z3dn/hundreds-bounty-hunters-att-tmobile-sprint-customer-location-data-years
======
chatmasta
> Documents show that bail bond companies used a secret phone tracking service
> to make tens of thousands of location requests.

This is a misleading description. The service was not "secret" at all. Until
the recent debacle [0], you could even demo the location tracking by entering
your own phone number on the LocationSmart.com.

I would hardly call that a "secret company."

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17094213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17094213)

